# bug : Ipad 2 qui plante fréquemment



## doctor (6 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

ras-le-bol, mon ipad 2 plante assez souvent, notamment quand je joue mais pas uniquement. L'écran devient alors noir. Ou bien le jeu de se fige. Et plus rien de répond.
j'ai beau chercher sur le net et je ne trouve pas de cas similaire. Qui a une idée ?

Un grand merci d'avance.


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Avril 2011)

doctor a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> ras-le-bol, mon ipad 2 plante assez souvent, notamment quand je joue mais pas uniquement. L'écran devient alors noir. Ou bien le jeu de se fige. Et plus rien de répond.
> j'ai beau chercher sur le net et je ne trouve pas de cas similaire. Qui a une idée ?
> ...



Avec quels jeux ? Quels programmes ?
Je vois passer pas mal de mises à jour de mes iApp avec comme seule modification : "Ajout [ou meilleure] compatibilité avec l'iPad 2"
Donc pas certain que ça vienne de ton iPad, mais peut-être des iApp que tu utilises et qui nécessitent une petite mise à jour...


----------



## bjl36 (6 Avril 2011)

Pour les plantages je suis de ton avis je me suis fait la même remarque.

- Obligé de fermer l'appli MAIL dans le multi-tache fréquemment pour envoyer un fichier en pièce jointe quand on est dans une autre appli.

- clavier virtuel qui ne ce referme pas quand on fait une recherche dans Apple store.

- bug de certain jeux avec fige de l'écran (Jenga HD, GT Racing)

- saccades de l'écran quand on fait défiler des photos dans l'appli PHOTO


Espérons qu'un nouveau firmware viendras régler ces petits problèmes tout au moins pour les applis natives dans la tablette.


----------



## flolex (6 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
Je n'ai pas grand chose a rajouter si ce n'est que moi aussi je subis ces bugs, essentiellement avec l'apli iPod qui se fige, et donc obligé de la stopper via le menu du multitâche. 
Cela dit j'avais des pb similaires avec le jeu Albert HD, qui a été mis a jour par le développeur et optimisé pour l'ipad 2. 
Il ne reste plus qu'a Apple a faire de même avec ses propres applications


----------



## bjl36 (6 Avril 2011)

flolex a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je n'ai pas grand chose a rajouter si ce n'est que moi aussi je subis ces bugs, essentiellement avec l'apli iPod qui se fige, et donc obligé de la stopper via le menu du multitâche.
> Cela dit j'avais des pb similaires avec le jeu Albert HD, qui a été mis a jour par le développeur et optimisé pour l'ipad 2.
> Il ne reste plus qu'a Apple a faire de même avec ses propres applications



tiens tu m'en apprend une, moi aussi j'avais Albert HD qui plantait au deuxième jeu je l'ai donc vire de colère, je vais le réinstaller pour voir.

merci de l'info.

par contre pour Jenga HD l'éditeur a sortie une mise a jour mais j'ai toujours un fige de l'écran.


----------



## Jean-Louis 647494 (26 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir

Depuis le premier jour, vendredi 25 mars à 17 heures, et dès que j'ai fini la synchronisation avec mon Mac, l'ipad s'est mis à planter très fréquemment.
Dans n'importe quelles applications, mais plutôt celles où les actions écran sont rapides ou demande de la ressource il y a l'écran qui se fige en noir. L'iPad semble se relancer mais la roulette se fige et là, il faut rebooter en actionnant les 2 boutons en même temps en appui long. C'est très pénible.
Dans d'autres cas il plante l'application et se relance tout seul, et lorsque que cela arrive, il est tr&#279;s fréquent qu'à l'ouverture d'une autre apps, il tente de le faire mais revient inéluctablement à l'écran des apps !!!

Depuis la mise à jour 4.3.2, il semble que cela plante beaucoup moins mais je vais sans doute faire appel au SAV car ne ne peux rester dans l'état.

Merci de vos avis ou expériences


----------



## Esaie75 (20 Août 2012)

Il faut appuyer sur le bouton principale et le bouton du verrouillage en même temps pendant 15 secondes. Il va s'éteindre tout seul. Ça marche aussi pour iPod touch 4 eme gen.


----------

